

Show HN: A clutter-free dashboard with a twist - hansenrum
http://heimdash.com

======
hansenrum
This is live. Idea is this: Everything represented as text, discovery and
interaction/sharing with the content in one place via drag-and-drop. Updates.
Night mode. I have a few Invitecodes, if you like. What do you think about the
concept? Do you want?

